# Frame Size of Look 566



## vitgor

Hi,

I am looking into purchasing online a Look 566 2013 model. Would the 55 be the right size? 

My size is 176 cm or 5 feet 9.3 inch tall, 33 inch inseam.

I test drove a Trek Madone and a Specialized Allez with 56 frame and both were the right size for me.

The main usage would be for fun but sportive trips.

Thank you for any feedback


----------



## maximum7

I don't know if I can help, but...

I'm just under 5'9". I have a 33" cycling inseam, and a short reach. I have a Med. 566. I test rode a Large, and it felt ok, but I would have had to run probably an 80mm stem on it to feel comfortable. The Med. does have a little more seat to bar drop than I ideally like, but I think it's the best choice for me.

Good luck and let us know what you bought.


----------



## vitgor

Thank you for the information. 
It helped in the decision to not buy the bike...yet. 

I figured out that I first need a better understanding on the difference between endurance and race road bikes, carbon vs. aluminium, local bike shop vs. Online order... I haven't test drive the 566 or even a carbon bike yet.

I found the below table for 566 frame sizes on a side called wiggle, if someone else has a similar question. I hope this can help.

Size Guide (Look 566 Road Bikes)
Frame Size Rider Height (cm)	Inside Leg (cm)
Small 157 - 168	73 - 78
Medium	165 - 175	76 - 81
Large 173 - 183	78 - 83
X-Large	183 83


I will post again if I purchase a bike.


----------



## 9W9W

I have a 566 in large. I am six feet tall (5'11".75) and the bike disappears under me (a good thing). I have a 120 length -5 deg stem and 1cm of spacers above the 185mm head tube. I want to say that my seat height (front crank center) is something like 74-75cm but I'm not sure off hand. I have about 3.5-4" of bar drop. As a 5'11.75" guy I'm on the upper range of the range for the LARGE

What you need to understand about sizing is that different frames have different angles (the seat tube angle, and the head tube angle)... you can Google this but, a 56cm from one brand is likely not the same as 56cm from the other. LOOKS 55 (it's really 55.8 ?) is larger than other 56 because LOOK's seat tube angle is relatively steep. 

this is extremely simplified and not particularly well written but:

a bike with a STEEPER (higher) seat tube angle will need the seat further back in order for your feet to be in the same place (and therefore there is more of that 56cm between a defined point on your arse and your handlebars) as a bike with a slacker angle. a steeper seat tube angle will have the seat tube more perpendicular to the ground. 

A bike with a SLACKER (lower STA angle) will have the seat closer to the bars - to have your feet fall in the same place as before - because a slacker tube angle puts the seat tube further away from the bars the higher it goes (in relation to the steeper angle), therefore, the seat slides forward. 


and that is why bikes with the same top tube measurement will fit differently. ps - please don't flame me for botching this explanation. 

on the head tube angle.. slacker seat tube angles will bring the bars towards you "faster" or "more" the higher up you go, in comparison to steeper seat tube angles which will have the bars moving up and down more perpendicular with the ground depending on how high/low they may be set.

I can maybe see you on the LARGE if you like your bars level with seat and with a shorter stem? tough. there's ton of info out there for you. get to readin'


----------



## vitgor

Thank you, this is of great help. 

I understood what you were writing about the frame shape and that different frame sizes result in different "seating positions" and have to be used within a frame (or frames of similar geometries).

What I realize is that I cannot translate the geometry data into a personal preference in frame size and choose the right size.

I decided to first inform myself more about what I want and then also buy a bike only if I test drove it.

While I still thinking about the Look 566, I am more considering a Specialized Allez model or a Alu Trek Madone model, as I test drove both and I liked them.


----------



## AlxMacedoN

Hello, i just wanted to ask you whats your inseam measure? I adquired a a 2013 Look size large, i am 181 cm tall (Almost 6 foot) and my inseam is 87cm, i am in the large range but the seatpost look way too high, like almost 10 inches high


9W9W said:


> I have a 566 in large. I am six feet tall (5'11".75) and the bike disappears under me (a good thing). I have a 120 length -5 deg stem and 1cm of spacers above the 185mm head tube. I want to say that my seat height (front crank center) is something like 74-75cm but I'm not sure off hand. I have about 3.5-4" of bar drop. As a 5'11.75" guy I'm on the upper range of the range for the LARGE
> 
> What you need to understand about sizing is that different frames have different angles (the seat tube angle, and the head tube angle)... you can Google this but, a 56cm from one brand is likely not the same as 56cm from the other. LOOKS 55 (it's really 55.8 ?) is larger than other 56 because LOOK's seat tube angle is relatively steep.
> 
> this is extremely simplified and not particularly well written but:
> 
> a bike with a STEEPER (higher) seat tube angle will need the seat further back in order for your feet to be in the same place (and therefore there is more of that 56cm between a defined point on your arse and your handlebars) as a bike with a slacker angle. a steeper seat tube angle will have the seat tube more perpendicular to the ground.
> 
> A bike with a SLACKER (lower STA angle) will have the seat closer to the bars - to have your feet fall in the same place as before - because a slacker tube angle puts the seat tube further away from the bars the higher it goes (in relation to the steeper angle), therefore, the seat slides forward.
> 
> 
> and that is why bikes with the same top tube measurement will fit differently. ps - please don't flame me for botching this explanation.
> 
> on the head tube angle.. slacker seat tube angles will bring the bars towards you "faster" or "more" the higher up you go, in comparison to steeper seat tube angles which will have the bars moving up and down more perpendicular with the ground depending on how high/low they may be set.
> 
> I can maybe see you on the LARGE if you like your bars level with seat and with a shorter stem? tough. there's ton of info out there for you. get to readin'


----------



## vitgor

AlxMacedoN said:


> Hello, i just wanted to ask you whats your inseam measure? I adquired a a 2013 Look size large, i am 181 cm tall (Almost 6 foot) and my inseam is 87cm, i am in the large range but the seatpost look way too high, like almost 10 inches high


I am no expert but the seatpost height is not necessarily a good measurement. How does the reach feel? Do you feel cramped in? Which model did you get?


----------



## AlxMacedoN

I havent finished the build yet, but i putted a pair of wheels and stem and drop bars to it, also the saddle and seatpost, the stem that i used is 95mm long anf it is actually 1 centimetre less of saddle-to-bar drop than my current bike, a 58cm pinarello stelvio








vitgor said:


> I am no expert but the seatpost height is not necessarily a good measurement. How does the reach feel? Do you feel cramped in? Which model did you get?


----------

